# Thanx to all....



## grothe (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanx to all who participated in the throwdown!!! Especially to bbq goddess for putting it all together!!! 


 Final Throwdown Pictures was less than 35 replies?  Where was all the partcipation?  All I read this past week was how "it use to be". I haven't been here long enough to know what that is suppose to mean...... but someone stepped up to the plate and tried to get everyone together in a common cause, even if it was just for fun, and where is everybody????  The next time you have a gripe - Keep it to yourself!!!!!  Us newbies Don't want to hear it - We're here to learn something, try something new, better our smokin techniques, and hopefully be able to help someone else someday!!!!!  I know some of you had prior commitments and I respecect that and understand, but to the rest of you......... we don't want to hear your b*tchin!!!!
\I know I don't - that's NOT why I joined!!!!!

All hail bbqgoddess!!!  Thanx for puttin up with da B*TCHIN!!!
I actually learn a few things - some others may think they're beyond that - what ever!!!!


----------



## smoke freak (Jul 21, 2008)

Whoa! Not sure what all the b#tchin yur talkin about but this is a great place (for me).  In the time I been here, lots-o-people have come and gone. It aint the same place it used to be BUT it ant what its gonna be in another year. I actually dont feel like a newby anymore but still have tons of learnin to do. Hopefully can help others along the way. As far as the fatty throwdown.. Not interested. Nuf said!


----------



## grothe (Jul 21, 2008)

Supose I got too wrapped up in this. Thought it was going to be more. My fault!! Keep to myself and just keep in the background. Sorry to offend.


----------



## smoke freak (Jul 21, 2008)

No offense dude! Thats what this place is all about. Sharin opinions. Sharin ideas. Sharin info. You see, Im from a generation that doesnt easily fit into this internet thing, but this place makes ya kinda feel like a friend.

Keep smokin, eh!


----------



## grothe (Jul 21, 2008)

Sorry, my fault.


----------



## ron50 (Jul 22, 2008)

Let's not take a great effort and idea like the fattie throwdown and turn it into a contentious issue. Those who wanted to and had the time participated. Those who didn't want to or didn't have the time didn't. There shouldn't be any more to it then that. Certainly no one should be chastized like they have been.

Not to take anything away from Kelly's effort to organize the throwdown but a lot of people spend an ENORMOUS amount of time here running the place, keeping the boards running, keeping the spam to a minimum and providing advice for those who ask for it. People participate to the extent they are able.

To each their own.


----------



## camocook (Jul 22, 2008)

HERE HERE!!!  SO WHEN IS THE NEXT THROWDOWN. Sometime in the fall? winter maybe?


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 22, 2008)

Maybe a chicken throwdown......


----------



## richtee (Jul 22, 2008)

Do we get to start with 'em running???  WHEEE!


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 22, 2008)

How bout a wild pig throw down and we start with them alive a buddy just called to tell me has three in the trap now and is resetting the trap looks like Friday is gonna be a pig slaughter


----------



## white cloud (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow doin good catchin them rascals. Lookin forward to the Q view on those Jerry.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 22, 2008)

Actually not sure what we're gonna do with them yet will probably freeze at least one small one for smoking opening weekend of hunting season. The others may just find their way into the grinder for sausage. Last time he was trapping he had 7 for me to do and he's disabled so I have to do it all trying to time this one so the son in law can help


----------

